# Fluval u3



## Shirliegower71

I have just installed a fluval u3 it as 3 setting a top output for maximum circulation and oxygen b spray bar a gentle flow for a planted tank c bottom output for deep water agition and maximum circulation also running trickle filter for a month need some advice


----------



## NaomiM

Hi and welcome.

Sorry, I'm not sure I understand the question? Are you asking for advice on which setting to use? Or is this a new tank and you're asking about cycling before adding fish?


----------



## Shirliegower71

NaomiM said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not sure I understand the question? Are you asking for advice on which setting to use? Or is this a new tank and you're asking about cycling before adding fish?


----------



## Shirliegower71

Sorry I was asking what settings to use .i have a 127 litre tank .the trickle filter makes to much noise so I was advised to buy u3 filter to put in the tank and was told to run the u3 and trickle filter together for around a month .so I was asking what settings the u3 has to go on thanks


----------



## NaomiM

OK I see. It depends on your setup. What fish do you have? And do you have any plants?


----------



## Shirliegower71

I have 7 plants 40 small fish. Neons. Tetras.x ray Tetras .harlequin Tetras. Cherry barbs .glass fish .dwarf rasboras. Danios male and female betta.2 snails and one bamboo shrimp


----------



## NaomiM

Hmm. Bettas won't like too much agitation on the surface. I've not kept bamboo shrimp but I think they like quite a strong flow but muffled by a sponge filter. Might be best to go for the underwater option but with a sponge on the output. A bit of underwater movement is good for the plants and can help prevent algae growth, but the plants won't like an overly strong direct flow on them. There should be some surface movement for oxygenation.

Incidentally, it's not advised to keep male and female betta together. I'd recommend getting the male his own tank - around 30L is ideal.


----------

